

Hard-Disk Drives: The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly - rbanffy
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2009/6/28493-hard-disk-drives-the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly/fulltext

======
SwellJoe
Author needs to read (or re-read) Strunk and White. Specifically, "Omit
needless words."

Even skimming this article made me tired.

